# how to use proxy in flashget?



## hpotter606 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have connected a proxy at home but i dont know how to configure flashget for proxy. It has so many options for proxy and none is working for me. Actually i dont know how to use it in flashget. I have configured DAP for the proxy as it was much easier there. But i like fashget as it gives me more speed and is better integreted with firefox. 
So somebody help me to setup the proxy for flashget.
thanks in advance.


----------



## alib_i (Feb 20, 2006)

It's pretty much straightforward in flashget too.

In Options -> Proxy tab
Press "Add"
Give a title .. 
Put it to HTTP GET type .. put server IP and port
Authentication if reqd 
Press OK
Now check the proxy as HTTP default, FTP default .... 
Press OK

Tell us if you still have doubts.

-----
alibi


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 20, 2006)

i think flashget is known for its malware status...am i wrong here ???


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 20, 2006)

@grinning_devil
I get no problem by flashget and as long as i dont get a problem the software is good.
@alib_i
Thanks for the reply. Its working for me now. 
Switching back to flashget now.


----------



## alib_i (Feb 21, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> i think flashget is known for its malware status...am i wrong here ???


can you point a source to such a notion !


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 21, 2006)

@alib_i... >

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37440

moreover iam not too certain too...
can be that a malware is using the name of flashget..
"""...am i wrong here ???""" ...thats why i wrote this....!!


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 21, 2006)

>> look at these too...

*www.scanspyware.net/info/FlashGet.htm

*www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=45224

*www.spybot.info/en/articles/download-managers.html

*www.wilderssecurity.com/archive/index.php/t-89206.html

*www.softpedia.com/progViewOpinions/10-5-4,.html

*www.majorgeeks.com/review.php?id=5 (last paragraph)

i think the difference lies in its two variants..
adaware and shareware.... whatever ..


----------

